#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    .

## Goblin_Gaga

...  . 
!!!
Disclaimer:   !        !!! 

  .

 1.

"Ab imo pectore (1) ,   ,    !   ?!     ! ! Absque omni exceptione (2)  .       ?! Cave! (3)   !     !" -  .  -    .         ,     .     ,      - .  .    ,   ,     ,     -  - .  -    , ,     .    .    .     ,  -  -    . "Chirurgus mente prius et oculis agat, quam armata manu(4)" -     ,    ,       , : "ter desiderantur(5)."

   .   .   ,  ,    ,         .        .    ,   :

- ,  !  Casus belli(6)! Ceteris paribus(7)           ,   -    ,       ?          , ?  ,  , , ? !  - !      ,    ...

-...    ... -    .

-! Ad absurdum(8) -     !           !   ?      ? ?

    .        .    ,     ,      -   ,     7  15 .      .  . ,          ,       ,         .

- ,    . -    .

   .       .

-, Avis rr(5), ! -    .

            : ".    . ."          ,      .

-      ? -      .

--,    ,   ,    Ad usum internum(10)  .       !

         .    ,  .            .

-Audaces fortuna juvat(11)-   .

- -     ,       .

-,    ,     !-      ,     ,   .



 2.

,      ,   .  ,        .  ,      ,    ,     .         ,       .       .        .      ,       .   ,          ,        .         ,  , -        .           ,   ,      ,         ,      .

        .        .       ,           . , ,                .      ,    .     ,  ,      . -          ,          -   - . ,   ,          ,  , .     -      ,           ,             .         ,                 .      ,  -,    ,     -      .              .  ,    ,     ,     ,     .

* * *




      .     ,           . "      ,   ,   ..."

-!-    , -   !

",    ,        . ,     ,  ,     .     ,      ."         .  : "        ,       .  -  ,       .       ,     ,      ."

--, ,-      .

 .                .          .       ,        .   -      .

-,-    .

* * *




  .     ,         .       .            .  ,   .     ,   ,          ,        . ?      ,        ,    .            ,        ,  .     ,      .

 ,    .               .      - ,   .  ,   ,   ,   .

* * *




-   ,   , -       ,     .

      .  ,         . 

-  , -   .

- ?, -   .

      .   .

* * *




    .    ,    .     .           .

 3.

      . 

-Acta diurna (12),   !    ,     ! -      ,  , -   !  !  Circulus vitiosus(13)  !   ! Capiat qui r potest(14)    !

 . "   . ? ?   ?  ? .   .   ,    .   ,    . .   .   .   .   . . . . . . .    . .      .    .       ."

-, ,    ?

-Ad infinitum(15).  .   .

-.

- ?   ?  !

-,  !

-,  , Ad libitum(16).

* * *






    .   .   .      .      .      .          .  .

- , ,  !

      .

-Ad cogitandum et agendum homo natus est(17), -   ,        .

 4.

 .    .        .         .  , , ,  ,       .   .         ,   .  . .   .    .  ,    .  . ,   ,  .

- ? -    ,  . -       ?

-  .-  ,  .

-  ,-     .

  .    . ,      .  ,     -    ,      -  .    . .     .          .    ,  ,  -  !

 .

-------------------------

(1)-  ,  .
(2)-  .
(3)- ! !
(4)-      ,   -  ()  
(5)-    .
(6)-  ,  .
(7)-   .
(8)-   .
(9)- , .
(10)-  .
(11)-  .
(12)- , .
(13)- .
(14)-,   .
(15)- ,  .
(16)- ,  ,  .
(17)-      .

----------

